# Question on tank size..



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

A quick question. I have a tank that I always thought was a 40 gal breeder. I just measured it and it is 36l x 18w x14tall, but the breeders I see on the standard tank sizes say 16" tall. I have been unable to find the dimensions of this tank in any standard size charts. Thoughts?

And just to add, it has a smaller plastic frame than I have seen compared to my other tanks. 1" deep compared to the close to 2" I see on my others.

thx,

Tim


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

l x d x h x 0,0043 = approximately 39g.

there is possibility that what you have is reptile tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

